# Z3 stylin'...Pix inside



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Got some Z3 fenders from a friend on the B15 boards. I just got them painted and installed this weekend so check them out.
When they first arrived:
















after painting to my body color:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)




----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dang they look sweet!! where can i get me a set?

how much u pay? and wat the material made of ?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You can get them at www.aerogear.net for $300. I only paid $180 w/shipping b/c they were pre-owned. they're made of fiberglass and they're light.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

how much did the paint job run ya?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cost $250 and they did a nice job. the color wasn't color matched (cheaper) so unfortunately the fenders are a little darker and more metallic looking. 

anyway, I'm thinking sometime after my engine swap (hopefully next summer), I'm gonna save up a sh*t load of $$$ and do alot of work to my car body. First of all, I need a paint job (gonna do stock color) I'm gonna also get a bodykit, shave my handles and some other parts (trunk, side moldings, etc) and get an alarm with a door popper all at the same time. (probably cost around 5-6k).


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

.


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

*VERY NICE!!!*

I have to say that that is one of the best looking ones I've seen!!!


What engine swap are you thinking of doing???


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

still looks damn good 2 me.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: VERY NICE!!!*



Green_Lantern said:


> *What engine swap are you thinking of doing??? *


BlueBird


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

*Just to make sure*

The b15 chassis is the same one used on the 2002 sentras right? I was just curious if they actually had those for the 02's b/c they really do look pretty bad... uh... donkey lol...


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

do they make those for the b13 chassis?


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

*fenders*

how well did they line up against the lines on the car & the few pairs that ive seen didnt fit very well and the front of the door hit the back of the fender when you opened it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I actually did have a slight problem fitting them. the crack between the fender and the door was huge, the crack between the hood and the fenfers was tiny, and the crack between the bumper and the fenders was also huge. I was able to fix this by drilling a small hole in the bumper and the fender (where they meet) and put in a small bolt to make them sit closer together (it's hidden). By doing this, I bent the fender somehow and everything lined up perfectly.

The fenders look almost stock, except for the paint being a little off and there being a crack on the top of the driver's side fender (I accedently stepped on the corner durring the installation of the passenger one)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well 1997GA I HATE U now even more than B4 I found out U got these from Honda Hater B4 I could!!!!

Nah but 4real they look real good on the car-I mean U can tell the paint difference but I wouldnt stress it--I still think U really came UP and they give the car a whole new look...... All U need is a nice drop now.

How those white rims holding up-- are U up to cleaning every 2-3 days yet


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I already dropped it 1.4" but I wish I could drop it a little more.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

How hard was it to bolt them on? how many bolt places are there? i want to get some Z3's.. Are they smooth? like.. can you wax them, and do they feel like the metal of the car?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *How hard was it to bolt them on? how many bolt places are there? i want to get some Z3's.. Are they smooth? like.. can you wax them, and do they feel like the metal of the car? *


it's a straight-forward process. the only problems with it is the fact that it takes forever just to undo the screws, take out the protecter under the wheel well, and of course the worst part replacing the metal bar (will talk about in a sec). On the stock fender, there is a little bar that is spot welded onto the fender that attaches to the headlights, the Z3 fenders don't have this so I had to pry out the welds on the stock ones and reattach it to the new ones (this isn't hard to do once you have pryed them off).

the paint is smooth and it looks like a brand new paint job on any body part. It should cost about $200-250 to paint and $400 to paint and color match. I didn't want to color match b/c of the extra price and the fact that I needed my car. I ended up paying for it in the end though being that there is a slight color difference (not a problem when I repaint my car).

it is made out of fiberglass so instead of the normal feel when you knock on it, it is more of a front bumper feel.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, not all the bolt's fit exact, it was pretty much stretching and some good ol' "Eh, it looks fine with out this little piece." 

whenever you do things like this, just be sure to have alot of time on your hands and an open mind to a bit of inginuity and craftsmanship b/c this stuff isn't going to always be "a perfect fit."


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hahaha, thats the best way to do it!.. "it might work as long... ahhh screw this bolt, an extra 50 grams lost!"


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, thee lost weight from that little plastic screw under my wheel well, will bring me to a 14.2 1/4 mi, just like Quantum's ride.

wow, I can fit Quantum into just about every stupid car joke i can come up with.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Your next step should be to color match your mirrors. Basically you don't have to match them exactly to your car, just send them in one at a time (so you can use your car) to the place that got your fenders done. 
Unless you want that top bottom look (since your mirrors and B pillars are already black, paint the A pillars and C pillars and roof black to match. Sort of a Mini Cooper thing). It's very popular with the R/C crowd.

Seth


----------

